# Best Weight Lifting Gloves??



## gymbum

I've had about 3 pairs of the Lonsdale lifting gloves and they only last a few months. I bought a pair of the Golds Gym gloves the other day and they only lasted one gym session!

I need some more now and was wondering which ones have good reviews... and dont tear when they get near a pair of dumbells!!

thanks


----------



## Fatstuff

chalk


----------



## Musclemanhoots

Maximuscle gloves are good. I got mine from Monster supplements. My protein ones look good, not used them tho.


----------



## C.Hill

I got through a pair of lonsdale and a pair of york, when they failed me i needed a pair quick and it was a sunday, i bought a pair for £2.50 from tesco lol theyve done me proud for a few months now!


----------



## gymbum

fatmanstan! said:


> chalk


hmmm hard skin on girly hands isnt really a good look


----------



## Fatstuff

gymbum said:


> hmmm hard skin on girly hands isnt really a good look


Marigolds then


----------



## xpower

http://www.zuluglove.com/weight-lifting-gloves--zulu-hardcore-1-p.asp will be pretty decent


----------



## monkeybiker

I remember in a old motorcycle magazine they had an article about gloves and a simple pair of garden gloves did better than a lot of the more expensive bike gloves in abrasion tests.


----------



## eezy1

argos are doing these on offer at the mo. grab urself afew pairs and theyll last u the year. there nice n light with a reinforced palm. decent grip.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3002036/Trail/searchtext%3EYORK+GLOVES.htm


----------



## Dazza

Mp gloves a good rep


----------



## thaiman

You could use your thong but it looks stuck lol


----------



## Conscript

Millets


----------



## welshman

Depends how much you wanna spend but both of these are good (excuse the long links):

http://www.supplement-warehouse.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh000016.pl?REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww.supplement-warehouse.co.uk%2facatalog%2fPOW__Elite_W_Training_Glove.html&WD=schiek&PN=Schiek_Platinum_Lifting_Gloves__5958.html%23a258#a258

http://www.supplement-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/POW__Elite_W_Training_Glove.html#aPGEW03

I like to keep my hands soft for the ladies


----------

